# do I need to add a clear coat on top of solid deck stain?



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I've been in the paint business for 35 years and I have never, ever put a clear coat over top of a freshly stained deck. Leaves and acorns DO leave stains if they sit on top of the deck for very long. Your only defense is to have your leaf blower handy to blow them off the deck a couple times a week, especially before they get wet. I've never seen leaves leave a permanent stain, but, then again I live in the Midwest which has different foliage.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm with Gymschu on this one, never heard of it.
Also solid stain never should have been used on the decking, railings only.
It's just going to wear off.
Works great for siding, fences, railings.


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

I don't think there is a such thing as a clear coat rated for use over solid stain on a deck floor. The Benjamin Moore Arbor Coat stain system does have a line that uses a clear maintenance coat over semi transparent stain, but that wouldn't apply here.
The tannins in leaves and acorns will stain just about any coating if they are left on the surface too long. Sorry, if there is a solution other than regularly blowing of your deck I don't know it.


----------



## tarheelblue (Jan 2, 2008)

thanks for all the replies! I used solid stain because its a 25 year old deck and even with sanding was a wreck. but lesson learned. I will re-do and keep the leaves off. BTW - its was Olympic Maximum outdoor deck/siding stain. and it was actually 35/gallon. pricey!


----------



## Premium08 (Jul 28, 2014)

tarheelblue said:


> thanks for all the replies! I used solid stain because its a 25 year old deck and even with sanding was a wreck. but lesson learned. I will re-do and keep the leaves off. BTW - its was Olympic Maximum outdoor deck/siding stain. and it was actually 35/gallon. pricey!


Hell yeah its pricey, I used the olympic maximum as well a couple weeks ago on my deck and fence. Only I used the semi transparent, still need to another coat on part of my deck but it keeps raining on my days off

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------

